# Coole Bikevideos von Leuten aus der Gegend....



## Koohgie (26. April 2010)




----------



## Limit83 (27. April 2010)

Super gut gemachtes Video! 
Und vielen Dank für das Anlegen der Abfahrt (wird von mir oft zum CC-Training genutzt, allerdings nehm ich an den Sprüngen die Umfahrung).
Gruß Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (27. April 2010)

Die Abfahrt gibbet hier im Saarland? wow... 
Sehr geiles teil und ein richtig gutes Video !


----------



## Koohgie (27. April 2010)

ja aber über spots wird nicht geredet sonst sinds bald keine mehr...
es geht hier rein um die vids, wenn einer die strecke kennen sollte, dann bitte nicht hier reinposaunen...das würde den erbauern nur schaden und ärger bringen. 
merci in voraus...


----------



## ben83 (28. April 2010)

Finde das Video auch super...
Der Andreas hat echt schon ein paar schicke Videos gemacht...


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. April 2010)

poaah, neeee. jetzt bin ich hier schon  so oft unterwegs un weiss nit mal wo das is ..... grml


----------



## crazyeddie (28. April 2010)

schönes video, man hat wirklich den eindruck die abfahrt wäre endlos lang. in der realität ist sie dann doch nicht sooo wahnsinnig lang, aber wie limit schon sagte auch mit nem cc-bike unfallfrei befahrbar.


----------



## Koohgie (4. Mai 2010)

hier noch eins...
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/107504/

war ein cooles we....


----------



## cpetit (5. Mai 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> hier noch eins...
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/107504/
> 
> war ein cooles we....



Ist aber leider nicht aus der Gegend.

Mit Gegend ist aber bestimmt das Saarland gemeint.


----------



## Koohgie (5. Mai 2010)

es steht ja auch, "von Leuten aus der Gegend"....und nicht aus der Gegend...


----------



## cpetit (5. Mai 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> es steht ja auch, "von Leuten aus der Gegend"....und nicht aus der Gegend...



Da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2010)

es könnte ja auch heissen:

coole videos von leuten. aus der gegend. und es wurd nur ein punkt vergessen.


----------



## Koohgie (6. Mai 2010)

für "aus der gegend" reichen leider die berge nicht, denk ich...


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Mai 2010)

das is wahr


----------



## Red Chili (6. Mai 2010)

Ob´s cool is kann ich ned sagen, aber die Leuts und die Abfahrt sind aus der Gegend:


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. Mai 2010)

WOW, sehr schön gemacht!


----------



## Koohgie (8. Mai 2010)

dat kind loh is cool....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (28. Juni 2010)

mal was neues....
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12181017"]http://vimeo.com/12181017[/ame]


----------



## Koohgie (28. Juni 2010)

und noch eins....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiSjmTt1ISk"]YouTube- day @ lacblanc[/nomedia]


----------



## basti1985 (29. Juni 2010)

ich hab mich gestern auf ner Tour noch gefragt wer die extremen Rampen die man hier teilweise in Wald findet springt > jetzt weiß ichs ...

schönes video


----------



## Koohgie (8. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7OhRBdHkEA"]YouTube- Ilmenau-Chilliger Tainingsrun.MP4[/nomedia]


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Juli 2010)

gechilltes trailsurfen in der schweiz. ist halt etwas lang geworden, aber der trail ist zucker bis zum schluß!


----------



## Oberaggi (23. Juli 2010)

Ein sehr schöner Trail, wo ist der denn zu finden?
Und mit welcher Kamera ist das Video gedreht?


----------



## brillenboogie (1. Oktober 2010)

@ oberaggi: go pro hero hd

hab noch was vom sommer. wiederholt sich am anfang etwas mit obigem video, aber nur die ersten 1, 2 minuten...
der ein oder andere wird sich vielleicht wiedererkennen!


----------



## federaldirt (1. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmyzkmyP28U"]YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Oktober 2010)

federaldirt schrieb:


> YouTube



dieses video ist privat


----------



## Oberaggi (1. Oktober 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @ oberaggi: go pro hero hd


Danke für die Info, bist wohl zufrieden damit.
ichg spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine zuzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (3. Oktober 2010)

hab zwar selbst keine, nur mehrere kollegen, bin aber trotzdem zufrieden mit der kamera! schon erstaunlich, was das kleine teil so kann!


----------



## HardRock07 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Tim!

Dickes DANKE für das Video. das hat mir gerade mal wieder nen fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert  .
Wird echt zeit mal wieder zu biken !
Aber nach fast 9 Wochen abstinenz vom MTB muss icgh erst mal wieder zart anfangen. Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die erste Tour !

MfG Manu (Kammarakind  ... iss klar )


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Oktober 2010)

hey, manu... hab gehört wie´s dir so ergeht.

fjeden fall mal gute besserung und so scherze, gell.. auf auf, ab in den sattel.


----------



## Seppo73 (5. Oktober 2010)

hi, das Video ist zwar nicht vonmit finde es aber trozdem super 

der nächste Superstar

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ht-F7cg4kE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Jackson Run Bike to kindergarten[/nomedia]


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch noch zwei Videos.
Das eine hier aus der Gegend. Das Andere aus der Provence, aber von Leuten aus der Gegend.
http://www.active-bikes.de/sitedata/bikevideos/index.php


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Oktober 2010)

Servus!

Der Felsendrop kommt mir sehr bekannt vor! Super Aufnahme!


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Oktober 2010)

mir auch... da waren wir sogar erst am letzten wochenende....


----------



## brillenboogie (31. Oktober 2010)

kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor die stelle...




hier noch nen kleines vid vom letzte besuch bei unseren französischen freunden:


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. November 2010)

Hab nochmal was Neues zusammengebastelt....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G6RIkwYKGs"]YouTube        - Hometrails Saarland[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (7. November 2010)

Hier mal mein Hometrail:


MfG Manu


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. November 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Hometrail:
> 
> 
> MfG Manu



@Manu,
sehr schön


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (8. November 2010)

Auf dem Trail honn ich mein Blaues Ricklicht verloren...


LG
TomTom


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. November 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Auf dem Trail honn ich mein Blaues Ricklicht verloren...
> 
> 
> LG
> TomTom



Na endlich, dann werde ich hinter Dir wenigstens nicht wieder blind...


----------



## HardRock07 (8. November 2010)

Bisher ist mir noch keins unter den rechen gekommen, mal sehn, vielleicht bei der nächsten Putztour.
Ich halt mal ausschau .


----------



## Klausoleum (20. November 2010)

) Hauptsache mal die Cam weggekickt ^^ 

haste schwer schön gemacht... 

Ich meld mich mal für ne Befahrung mit Führung an.


Das Stück über den rumgefallenen Baum ist auch schwer kreativ angelegt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (20. November 2010)

hideeho.. waren wir heut in stromberg bisje filmen.. mal schauen wann ich das zusammengeschnippelt bekomm.


----------



## brillenboogie (11. März 2011)

bei dem trüben wetter heute brauchts ein sonniges video:
hab mir jetzt auch mal so ne cam bestellt damit ich euch in zukunft regelmässig mit bildmaterial belästigen kann...


----------



## brillenboogie (14. März 2011)

am samstag dann auch der erste test mit der neuen cam. der 960p modus kommt ziemlich gut, könnte man aber noch etwas tiefer einstellen...


----------



## Tobilas (14. März 2011)

echt Spitzenquali !! was ist das für ne Kamera?


----------



## HardRock07 (14. März 2011)

Yeah, sehr Nice Tim.
Ich hab mir heute in Berlin den Brustgurt gegönnt, werd also die Tage mal n Testvideo hochladen.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. März 2011)

@brillenboogie: cooles neues Vid. auch von mir die Frage: Welche GoPro hast du dir bestellt/ bzw. beim Video im Einsatz?

@HardRock: Da bin ich ja mal auf das erste Video mit Brustgurt gespannt!


----------



## brillenboogie (15. März 2011)

danke! war nur ein test, bin noch sehr in der orientierungsphase sowohl was die filmerei selbst, als auch was die postproduktion angeht...
kamera ist die "kleine" gopro hero hd 960. modus ist 960p mit 30fps, d.h. 1280x960 (4:3), was gegenüber des sonst meist verwendeten 720p modus mit 1280x720 (16:9) den vorteil von mehr "höhe" hat. kameraposition kann noch etwas tiefer, dann ist das cockpit voll drauf bei immer noch guter weitsicht.
hab das gestern mal mit dem fullface getestet, sehr vielversprechend.
so long...


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. März 2011)




----------



## Klausoleum (17. März 2011)

jetzt gehts hier aber ab ) 

Hab gesehen die Gopro (ohneHD) gibts schon für günstiges Geld 


Ich bin gespannt was es noch schönes hier zu sehen gibt


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. März 2011)

die ohne hd kannsde aber den karnickeln geben. würd ich jedem von abraten. mindestens die 960er sollte es schon sein. wobei die 60fps funktion wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


>





FETT !!!

Was hast du denn da gebaut???!!!!


----------



## Skeletor23 (18. März 2011)

kleines Video von einer Tour im Nordsaarland:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oylfvGu_Who&hd=1"]YouTube        - Bardenbach Biketour[/nomedia]


Und hier ein Video aus Californien vom letzten Herbst.
Leider waren die Videos aber alle sehr verwackelt so dass ich nachbearbeiten musste, was man machmal sieht .

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNbNF0r7SMo&hd=1"]YouTube        - California Trails[/nomedia]


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. März 2011)

@no4: cablecam, alter


----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2011)

wie geil ist das denn! 

hast du zufällig diese cam: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Verschiedenes/Elektronik/GoPro-HD-Hero-960-Kamera::23540.html


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. März 2011)

Jap, das isse. Im übrigen die selbe wie de Boogieman...


----------



## <NoFear> (18. März 2011)

nun ja... da kann ich nicht mithalten  
Filme nach wie vor mit meiner CANON IXUS Kompaktkamera.
Hab mir letztes Jahr noch eine CASIO EXILIM Highspeed Digitalkamera gekauft. War'n Schnäppchen! Damit sind auch Aufnahmen in HD-Qualität möglich. 
Die hat so'nen geilen Sportserienbildermodus, bei dem 20/30/40 Einzelbilder zu einem Gesamtbild zusammengesetzt werden. Dazu brauch man jedoch ein Stativ etc. ...


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. März 2011)

Hab ich neue (grosse) Klemme bekommen, für die GoPro... Da geht was mit.


Und das sind die ersten Gehversuche mit der Cablecam


----------



## Skeletor23 (18. März 2011)

sehr cool, womit stabilisierst du !?


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. März 2011)

Stabilisieren tu ich mit magix video deluxe 17. Wobei ich lieber die gondel ruhiger kriegen will. Die aus der nachbearbeitung resultierende unschärfe stört mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (18. März 2011)

Mit Magix hatte ich auch mal rumgetestet, das hat aber irgendwie nix getaugt. Danach hatte ich mal den hier versucht

http://www.guthspot.se/video/deshaker.htm

in Verbindung mit VirtualDub. Das sah am Ende richtig gut aus. Ich hatte da mal ne richtig gute Anleitung zu. Könnt ich bei Interesse nochmal suchen gehen. Wegen der vielen Optionen ist das ohne Hilfe fast nicht hinzukriegen, zumindest ich hab's nicht geschafft.

Ansonsten lass die Gondel mal richtig flitzen, dann fällt das Gewackel vielleicht nimmer so auf.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. März 2011)

Hab ich auch vor . Das waren jetzt mal die ersten Versuche.

Tiiiiiiim!!!!!!! Weisst bescheid.


----------



## Skeletor23 (18. März 2011)

Deshaker hab ich für dieses Video benutzt, die Aufnahmen waren vorher so verwackelt das einem schlecht wurde:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNbNF0r7SMo&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - California Trails[/nomedia]

Man hat sehr viele Mögllichkeiten wie man das Bild verbessern kann. Ich hab ungefähr 1/5 des Bildauschnitts verloren und es wird ständig leicht rein und raus gezoomt.
Aber das ist schon ne scheiß arbeit und dauert ewig.


----------



## brillenboogie (19. März 2011)

@andy: alter, deine jacke ist zu klein! coole cablecam! 
aber was weiß ich bescheid? votec da??


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. März 2011)

votec da! secret spots un stromberg  

(die jacke ist nicht zu klein. das sind die kleinen menschen auf unserem speicher, die nachts die kleider enger nähen!)


@skeletor: gerade dieses gewubbele gefällt mir ja garnicht. das wollt ich auch möglichst unterdrücken. das schaut aus als wäre die welt aus wackelpudding gemacht. gerade auf solchen trails darf etwas gewackele drin sein. sieht dann authentischer aus. und nicht so, als würde man mit einer drohne hinterherfliegen.


----------



## <NoFear> (19. März 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> votec da! ...



Machts du Witze ?   Könntest du das bitte etwas genauer erläutern!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (20. März 2011)

Ja, ich geb's zu. War scherz. Aber bald


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. März 2011)

für wackelfreie Montage der Gopro kann ich die Klebehalterung am Fullface Helm nur empfehlen.
Da wackelt so gut wie nix mehr 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJpipANODPc&hd=1"]YouTube        - Gopro Helmet Mount Test[/nomedia]


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. März 2011)

Hamwa schon


----------



## <NoFear> (22. März 2011)

Frage: wie bekommst du eigentlich die Klebehalterung wieder vom Helm runter, ohne dass Klebereste aufm Helm zurück bleiben?


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. März 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Frage: wie bekommst du eigentlich die Klebehalterung wieder vom Helm runter, ohne dass Klebereste aufm Helm zurück bleiben?



Hab mir im Baumarkt transparente Klebefolie gekauft. 
Die auf den Helm und darauf die Klebehalterung.
Die Folie kann man relativ einfach wieder abziehen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. März 2011)

Ja, hält das denn? Irgendwo las ich, dass das Teil auch mit einem normalen Fön ab geht.


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. März 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Ja, hält das denn? Irgendwo las ich, dass das Teil auch mit einem normalen Fön ab geht.



also bis jetzt hälts. Die Fläche der Klarsichtfolie sollte halt nicht zu klein sein.


----------



## <NoFear> (22. März 2011)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ... transparente Klebefolie gekauft.
> Die auf den Helm und darauf die Klebehalterung.
> Die Folie kann man relativ einfach wieder abziehen. ...



Gute Idee!


----------

